# Should i overseed or not [Paspalum]



## gotgrass (Aug 7, 2017)

Hello guys, been reading on overseeding. I have paspalum It was installed about 45 days ago..

I am thinking the grass will go dormant maybe November. From what i have gathered, i need to verticut it and then seed it with perennial ryegrass.

Is it that simple?

I live in CA, so when would be the time to do this?

Do i cut back on water?

I have read some threads on this, but is paspalum treated the same as a Bermuda ?

Sorry for the noob questions, but this all new to me...


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

I added the grass type to your thread title.


----------



## gotgrass (Aug 7, 2017)

dfw_pilot said:


> I added the grass type to your thread title.


Thanks

:thumbup:


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I wouldn't overseed it. With it being freshly laid sod you will want to let it mature before overseeing it with rye. Is there a reason you want to overseed the paspalum?


----------



## gotgrass (Aug 7, 2017)

Mightyquinn said:


> I wouldn't overseed it. With it being freshly laid sod you will want to let it mature before overseeing it with rye. Is there a reason you want to overseed the paspalum?


Well, from what I have read , it goes dormant in the winter. So overseeding it with perineal rye would give me green grass in the winter, but in Cali, we may not have such thing as winter....

:lol:

However, I may just ride it out and see how bad it gets ...


----------



## Taylor_XMK (Aug 27, 2017)

How far south do u live? I'm on the coast of south carolina wear we have a seashore paspalm golf course, our fairways at somewhat around .3-.5 inches usually and our rough stays about 1 in in the winter I think, maybe taller. Usually our rough goes dormant but the fairways stay green all winter if we don't have many hard freezes


----------



## gotgrass (Aug 7, 2017)

Taylor_XMK said:


> How far south do u live? I'm on the coast of south carolina wear we have a seashore paspalm golf course, our fairways at somewhat around .3-.5 inches usually and our rough stays about 1 in in the winter I think, maybe taller. Usually our rough goes dormant but the fairways stay green all winter if we don't have many hard freezes


I live in Orange County, Southern California. i am about 20 miles from the beach.



So, i shouldn't expect it to go completely yellow/brown then?

I guess time will tell.


----------



## southernguy311 (Mar 17, 2017)

Hello there!

Don't waste your time or money overseed

I just checked out your historical temperatures in OC and you rarely if ever have a freeze. A freeze is just about the only thing that will cause your Paspalum to go dormant. In southern Ga mine didn't go dormant after last growing season. It went dormant for a couple weeks when we had a record late freeze this March. So basically it stayed green for 54 weeks last year.


----------



## gotgrass (Aug 7, 2017)

southernguy311 said:


> Hello there!
> 
> Don't waste your time or money overseed
> 
> I just checked out your historical temperatures in OC and you rarely if ever have a freeze. A freeze is just about the only thing that will cause your Paspalum to go dormant. In southern Ga mine didn't go dormant after last growing season. It went dormant for a couple weeks when we had a record late freeze this March. So basically it stayed green for 54 weeks last year.


Southernguy311,

Thanks for the info. You guys are wealth of knowledge.

:thumbup:


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

southernguy311 said:


> So basically it stayed green for 54 weeks last year.


What time frame are you using?


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

Mightyquinn said:


> southernguy311 said:
> 
> 
> > So basically it stayed green for 54 weeks last year.
> ...


The sheer _weight_ of the awesomeness of Paspalum created a gravitational time dilation.


----------



## southernguy311 (Mar 17, 2017)

dfw_pilot said:


> Mightyquinn said:
> 
> 
> > southernguy311 said:
> ...


 I love it

It's been a long week


----------

